# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Norton UAC Tool

## sergey888

Norton UAC Tool 2008.1.0.11 beta - средство контроля учетных записей пользователей (UAC), предназначенное для замены аналога одноименного механизма в Windows Vista.

Как известно, Vista UAC отслеживает потенциально опасные действия - установка приложений, внесение изменений в настройки системы и т.п. - и просит пользователя подтвердить их выполнения. С одной стороны, такой подход позволяет сделать работу пользователя более безопасной, с другой - снижает ее продуктивность, поскольку открытие диалоговых окон вызывает задержку в работе системы, а уведомления появляются слишком часто.
Norton UAC Tool представляет собой более дружелюбный аналог UAC Windows Vista. Программа анализирует вводимые пользователем данные и собирает информацию о запускаемых приложениях и других действиях, на которые реагирует UAC. В результате этого анализа формируются "белые списки" безопасных продуктов и действий, на которые система впоследствии не будет реагировать. Кроме этого, в Norton UAC Tool имеется возможность обновления указанных списков через интернет.

http://www.nortonlabs.com/inthelab/uac.php

*Интересно мнение специалистов и просто пользователей о данном продукте.*  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

Хорошая идея от Симантека. Боюсь, что будет бесплатной только во время бета-тестирования. Американские коллеги, которые уже тестировали говорят, что Smart UAC от компании Security Stronghold намного лучше. Причём, даже работает на Win2000, 2003 и XP!  :Smiley: 
Если вы регистрируетесь, то тогда даже техническая поддержка будет. Сам, естественно не побробовал ещё; я не очень люблю программы HIPS (по описанию на это и похоже). Знание английского, думаю, обязательно.

Paul

----------


## XP user

> Вроде больше похоже на антивирус.


Да, похоже... Но коллеги почему-то описывают только 'про-активку' если это можно так назвать... И подчёркивают при этом, что он Фри...  :Wink: 
P.S.: Прошу НЕ рассматривать как реклама. Гарантии тоже не даю.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## drongo

Гы, я думал над этим компонентом защиты, а тут  уже опередили. Хорошая идея.  Надо будет потестить и посмотреть чего не хватает.

----------


## XP user

> А вот насчет качества детекта и ложных срабатываний интересно было бы послушать отзывы тех кто ей уже пользовался.


Я могу только передать секонд-хэнд, так сказать. Похоже, что он сканирует систему сначала (как в Comodo 3). Потом можно сделать белые списки.

Paul

----------


## sergey888

Так так, а это совсем интересно.
Мое дополнение WOT для Mozilla Firefox выдает мне вот такую картину на сайт Smart UAC

----------


## XP user

> Так так, а это совсем интересно.
> Мое дополнение WOT для Mozilla Firefox выдает мне вот такую картину на сайт Smart UAC


Да, очень извиняюсь. Подальше от них, кажется! Эта программа тоже в чёрном списке в Malware Bytes. 

Не могу понять на самом деле. На Softpedia обычно не пропагандируют такие вещи (там он тоже рекламируется), но на wilderssecurity говорят (сообщение №14), что на самом деле вы загружаете TrueSword, что не очень хорошо, хотя на The Spyware Warrior List  его сняли из чёрного списка.



> Most recent de-listings:  TrueSword (12-26-06)


И Smart UAC там не числяется, что в принципе хороший знак. И даже Raymond его рекламирует, что даже ОЧЕНЬ хороший знак. Может быть фолс, может нет. Я не стал бы рисковать.

Очень извиняюсь. Я сейчас во всяком случае удаляю свои сообщения. 

Paul

----------

